# Gear VR vs Oculus - Unterschiede



## captaincrash0815 (5. Dezember 2019)

Hallo.

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen...

Um in die VR Welt mal reinzuschnuppern,  hatte ich mir vor 2 Jahren die Samsung Gear VR (S9) zugelegt. Es ist ja  eigentlich auch ganz nett. Ein paar kleine Spielchen und Apps gibt es ja  auch dafür, aber nix wirklich vollwertiges. Habe die dann nach kurzer Zeit auch schon wieder beiseite gelegt. 
Durch die Ankündung von HL Alyx bin ich  nun am überlegen mir eine Oculus Rift S oder Quest mit Link zu  kaufen. Den PC hab ich dafür auch schon und die Andorderungen reichen  auch aus. Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen welche Unterschiede es in der  Bildqualität gibt. Das Galaxy S9 hat ja schon eine WQHD Auflösung, dennoch sahen die Spiele (Gunjack, End Space) und Filme (verpixelt) alle sehr schlecht aus. Ich spiele ansonsten nur 2D Spiele wie Battlefield, Divsion 2. Nun habe ich die Erwartung, dass ich diese Grafikqualität auch in VR bekomme. Gibt so eine Grafikqualität überhaupt bei  den VR Brillen ?                     Oder habe ich da einfach die falschen Vorstellungen.

MFG


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Dezember 2019)

Es ist nicht wirklich zu vergleichen. Smartphone-Displays sind nicht für VR gemacht. Da gibt es z. B. massive Probleme mit dem Screendoor Effekt, Farben, Kontrasten, Tracking und natürlich auch mit der reinen Leistungsfähigkeit des Handys selbst. Selbst eine "alte" Oculus Rift CV1 oder HTC Vive ist in Sachen Bildqualität, Ingamegrafik und Trackingqualität um Welten voraus. Dann kommt noch die sehr viel umfangreichere und technisch fortgeschrittenere Spieleauswahl dazu. PC VR und Handy VR ist, abgesehen vom vorhandenen 3d-Effekt und der Tatsache, dass es Tracking gibt, qualitativ absolut nicht mehr zu vergleichen.

Das Problem bei VR ist aber leider immer, dass es sich weder mit Worten, noch mit Bildern oder Videos angemessen beschreiben lässt. Man muss es wirklich selbst ausprobieren, am besten bei jemandem, der Ahnung hat, wie es optimal einzustellen ist. Die alte Rift CV1 z. B. ist mit den Standardeinstellungen meist recht unscharf, wenn man dagegen per Tool oder im Spiel selbst ein wenig Supersampling (= höhere berechnete Auflösung, als die physische Auflösung des Displays) hinzufügt, das wird das Spiel plötzlich deutlich schärfer dargestellt und man kann Schrift oder entfernte Details deutlich besser erkennen und auch die Treppchenbildung wird reduziert.

Und auch von PC Headset zu PC Headset gibt es inzwischen große Qualitätsunterschiede. Selbst habe ich bisher neben den Oculus Prototypen DK1 und DK2 nur die Oculus CV1 (selbst mehrere Jahre gehabt) und die Vive (qualitativ sehr ähnlich, Vive etwas heller, Rift etwas schärfer) ausprobiert und seit kurzem habe ich die Oculus Rift S. Und selbst bei dem gefühlt relativ kleinen Schritt von der Rift CV1 zur Rift S hat es eine massive Qualitätssteigerung in Sachen Bildschärfe, Farben, Helligkeit usw. gegeben. Einziger Punkt, wo Vive und CV1 besser waren, war die Schwarzdarstellung in sehr dunklen Szenen mit wenigen und sehr schwachen Lichtquellen (Weltraum oder finstere Nacht im Keller/Wald). In allen anderen Punkten ist die Rift S deutlich besser. Und die Valve Index z. B. soll nochmal einen deutlichen Qualitätssprung nach vorne machen in Sachen Bildschärfe und auch ein größeres Field of View haben. Das hat alles qualitativ wirklich rein gar nichts mehr mit Handy-VR zutun.

Nochmal separat zum Thema Bildqualität: Du kannst mit der Rift S ziemlich hohe Bildqualität erreichen, wenn du einen starken Rechner hast und mindestens 1,5-faches Supersampling (Oculus hat ein Tool, mit dem sich das bei JEDEM VR Spiel einsetzen lässt) zusammen mit Kantenglättung nutzt. Ganz auf dem Niveau eines Monitors ist dabei die Darstellung entfernter Details nicht, aber da die Wahrnehmung 3-dimensional ist (= du siehst alles auf dem Bildschirm von zwei leicht verschobenen Positionen, während auf dem 2d-Bildschirm jeder Pixel eines Objekts wirklich nur einmal zu sehen ist) fällt das schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr wirklich auf. Für ein knackscharfes Bild, das vergleichbar ist mit nem guten WQHD oder gar 4K Monitor, wird es aus Mangel an Rechenleistung aber wohl erstmal in VR nicht geben.

Ich glaube übrigens vor kurzem beim Mediamarkt gesehen zu haben, dass die die Oculus Rift S vermieten. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, lies dich mal ein wenig in das Thema ein, wie sich das Headset optimal einstellen lässt, und miete so ein Teil für ein Weilchen und probiere es mit diesen optimalen Einstellungen aus. Wenn es dann nichts für dich ist, hast du immerhin keine 400 - 450 EUR dafür ausgegeben.


----------



## deady1000 (14. Dezember 2019)

Die GearVR, sowie Oculus Go, sind nur 3-DOF(degrees of freedom)-Brillen, sprich sie erkennen die Position des Nutzers im Raum nicht.
Des weiteren gibt es keine getrackten Touchcontroller.
Darum sind diese Brillen schon mal gar nicht vergleichbar mit der Immersion einer richtigen 6-DOF-Brille, wie der Rift oder Quest.

Nimm die Oculus Quest und kaufe dir ein Oculus Link Kabel dazu, entweder eine Eigenzusammenstellung oder das offizielle Kabel, wenn es rauskommt.
Unter einer Oculus Quest sollte niemand in VR eintauchen, bzw reinschnuppern, da meiner Meinung nach der erste Kontakt zählt.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele User nach ihrer ersten Erfahrung mit Google Cardboard oder GearVR, mit VR abgeschlossen haben, weil es eben nur eine Spielerei war.
Aktuelles VR, zB wie bei der Quest, ist damit nicht mehr vergleichbar.

PS: 
Du kannst auch die Rift S nehmen.
Sie ist günstiger, hat eine bessere Kopfhalterung und manche sagen durch LCD ein minimal schärferes Bild.
Ansonsten ist wiederum die Quest mobil, hat eine höhere Auflösung mit OLED-Display und kann mit Link praktisch das gleiche wie die Rift S.

Die Spiele sollen mit Rift S vs Quest Link ziemlich gleich aussehen.
Und einen Unterschied zwischen 72Hz vs 80Hz wird man auch nur selten feststellen.

Ich hab übrigens ne Rift CV1 am PC und will mir ne Quest zulegen.


----------



## Zubunapy (24. Dezember 2019)

GearVR ist keine VR-Brille! Es ist eine 3D-Spielerei. Für Videos sicherlich geeignet, aber mit virtueller Realität ist das absolut nicht vergleichbar. Der Unterschied ist wie der zwischen Schach mit meinem Kumpel (also in real^^) und Battlefield am PC. Also ist es absolut nicht vergleichbar!

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich würde dir wärmstens die Quest empfehlen. Ich habe sie daheim und nutze sie sowohl mobil als auch am PC. Viele Spiele sehen auf der Quest genauso gut aus wie auf dem PC (oder kaum schlechter) und somit spare ich mir den Strom und Zocke halt mit der verbauten Hardware. Alternativ kannst du aber auch zur Rift S greifen. In Sachen Bildqualität nehmen sich die beiden nicht viel. Allerdings ist der SDE bei der Rift S geringer, weil sie über drei Subpixel verfügt und ein LCD nutzt. Die Quest bietet mit OLED deutlich dunklere Farben bzw. echtes Schwarz. Außerdem unterstützt sie maximal 72Hz, was manchen unangenehm auffällt; mir nicht.

Die Grafikqualität eines Division 2 wirst du in den nächsten Jahren NICHT in VR erleben! VR-Spiele werden für 90Hz optimiert. Flatspiele hingegen nur für 30 (Konsole) oder 60FPS. Beides wäre für gutes VR-Gefühl zu wenig. Außerdem ist eine stabile Frametime für VR unerlässlich. Wenn die Frametime schwankt, bewirkt das bei sehr vielen Spielern Motion-Sickness. Damit das Spiel also stabil läuft und sich gut anfühlt, werden Details weggelassen, die Leistung fressen. Die hübschesten aktuell erhältlichen VR-Spiele dürften Asgards Wrath, Stormland und Boneworks sein. Diese wurden ausschließlich für VR entwickelt und unterstützen somit kein Flatgaming. In VR sehen alle drei wirklich beeindruckend gut aus. Aber wenn man sich auf YT Let´s Play Aufnahmen ansieht, sehen diese irgendwie mau aus. Es wirkt, als wären die Spiele vor 10 Jahren programmiert worden. Der Immersionseffekt von VR-Brillen kaschiert vieles der fehlenden Details. So kann ein Doom 3 von 2004 in VR plötzlich unglaublich gut aussehen, obwohl es nicht gemoddet wurde. Flat sieht es aus wie Doom 3 von 2004. In VR hingegen wirkt es wie eine technische Meisterleistung. 

Wer Flatgrafik von heute in VR sehen will, sollte also noch 5 Jahre warten. Dann dürften Grafikkarten stark genug sein, um die Grafik von heute in VR darzustellen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass in 5 Jahren die Flatgrafik von dann in VR umgesetzt werden kann. Denn VR braucht immer mehr Leistung als Flat für die gleiche Optik. Dennoch gilt: Wenn du jedes AAA-Spiel in FullHD bei Hohen (nicht maximalen) Details bei 60FPS zocken kannst, kannst du auch VR zocken.


----------

